# What I did for music/sound effects



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that, Tim. Yeah, I know quite a few guitarist. Maybe I'll ask them. Thanks again.

Problems may come and problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

This year I'm planning on building a computer with at least 3 sound cards in it, and controlling 3 different sets of speakers. There will be 4 graveyard speakers, for random sound effects. Frogs singing, crickets chirping, ravens cawing, etc.... This will be done in WinAmp with random delays in between for silences. We did this last year with a single set of speakers and worked pretty well.

there will be some background sounds too, for eerie scene setting - wind blowing, etc. When I get it set up, I'll see about putting it all together in a zipfile for you all to download and run. So far, haven't had time to build the computer yet though, but it should be fine on an old PII-450 that I have, and I have several sound cards lying about. I'll definetly let you all know.

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------

